
Ask HN: What are some distinctive web designs/identities for businesses? - biznerd
The vast majority of business websites seem to be the same stock images, encapsulated by &quot;business speak&quot;. Fun&#x2F;cool identities seem to be rare. Here is one:<p>...actually I take that back. www.nerdery.com had a design that was distinctive but it seems they changed it to the stale, standard design of a web development firm.
======
cdvonstinkpot
[https://www.bearstearnsbravo.com/login](https://www.bearstearnsbravo.com/login)

------
bigmanwalter
I like mine [http://e.wald.mn](http://e.wald.mn)

